# I'm working on a SFX track for an animation, Critique me?



## kaitou (Aug 5, 2018)

Hi!

First time really hanging out on the forums, and hopefully not my last! so this animation was posted a few days ago:

www.furaffinity.net: Commission: Forever by maicakswilbrn

And I've been wanting to get into VA and SFX work for animations! I worked out my first SFX track while i try and figure out my voice, some critique on what i could improve on would be nice!

MEGA


----------

